# White Foam For Flagging Jugs



## specktackler55 (Apr 11, 2005)

These guys have the white foam noodles cheap. http://fishingnoodle.com/


----------



## today1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Super Big Thanks!*

Awesome man that stuff is so dang hard to find, It is like TPWD made a pact with the toy noodle guys not to make it in white. Thanks again man I'm getting me some.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

specktackler55 said:


> These guys have the white foam noodles cheap. http://fishingnoodle.com/


THANKS for the link ordered some they even cut to size for me
shipping was a little more than I thought but beats driving to houston
for it.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Where in Houston can you get them?


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wal-mart has a type of "fishing noodle" or "flagging noodle" for $4.18+/_ (no line or hooks). I have a few of them and they work o.k.


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

You can buy these pre made ones for almost the same price as you can build them by the time you buy your pvc, fittings, eyes and caulk


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Have yall never used white duct tape over any color of foam noodle before?
It's great! Easy to mark for your gear tag, easy to change the date. Just cross out the previous date and write the new date. When it all gets too marked up, wrap another layer of duct tape over it. Voila!


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

brazman said:


> Have yall never used white duct tape over any color of foam noodle before?
> It's great! Easy to mark for your gear tag, easy to change the date. Just cross out the previous date and write the new date. When it all gets too marked up, wrap another layer of duct tape over it. Voila!


Thats what I have always done with mine but if I can buy these for $2.75 each I think I am gonna start doing that


----------

